
A year ago i wrote a chapter of a book about money laundering in the appstore - armenarmen
It&#x27;s about 2 wantrapeneurs who begin selling cocaine because they can&#x27;t raise money for their redundant start up.<p>The first draft of the first chapter is here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;rough-writers&#x2F;guys-can-t-get-funding-so-they-sell-coke-d8144b5b3a0a#.skybvlt6k<p>I&#x27;ve walked away from the book more than a dozen times but keep coming back to it.  I&#x27;m posting this up now to let folks know that I&#x27;ll be wrapping it up by new years.  An accountability thing for me.
======
achievingApathy
I pray you have an editor with the patience of a saint and a high tolerance
for the words "and shit".

